# Whole Home DVR over Ethernet



## tw8572 (Jan 15, 2011)

I apologize if this is a duplicate thread, but I've searched a and can't find an exact answer to what I'm looking for:

I'm a relatively new Directv customer (5 months or so) and currently have the whole home DVR setup WITHOUT internet connection. My equipment is:

- HR24 w DVR
- HR24 w/o DVR
- HR24 w/o DVR

I'd like to begin utilizing some of the on demand/Cinema features and would like to avoid the setup visit and additional equipment if possible as I currently have a dedicated ethernet line back to my router from each receiver and would like to use them if possible. 

So my questions are:

1. Is this possible with my setup to keep the whole home DVR and connect to the internet via my current ethernet setup?

2. If so, how do I configure this with the receivers? Is this something that Directv has to initiate on their end? I read the thread regarding emailing them about an unsupported MRV. Is this what that is referring to?

Thank you so much in advance!

Tom


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you are already set up .. The only thing you need is one Internet (or Cinema) kit and you're done. Pick one up on Ebay for cheap.

If you MUST go back to Ethernet, then yeah, a hard-wired connection to each DVR, reset each DVR and you should be set. However, to me it seems counter productive to take a DECA setup (using built-in DECA on the 24s) and switch it back to Ethernet.


----------



## tw8572 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks Doug!

When I get this kit, will Directv need to do something additional for it to work, or am I good after it's installed?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Just install the CCk connection to your router. Depending on the IP configuration, you'll probably need to reboot all the Hx boxes or go into Network and reset defaults or assign a static IP. But VOD channels will start appearing in the guide.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

You will need to come off of the splitter to the adapter, and then there will be an Ethernet port that will connect to your router.


----------



## tw8572 (Jan 15, 2011)

Thanks guys, I really appreciate it!


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

i have a hr 24 with mrv. i tried to hook it up with a Ethernet
cable directly from my router. this knocked out my mrv, which as i am reading is what should happen.
i have a wireless network, is the part below all i need to hook
up my receiver for vod?
says in dtv website you must call in for a install if you have mrv?? can i do this myself...half way competent

http://www.amazon.com/Directv-Decab...1?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1295233052&sr=8-1


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

You can install it yourself but Directv won't sell it to you without installation so you need to acquire it from Solid Signal, eBay, etc.


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

so that part is all i need? i will get it from amazon,,it hooks up to my wireless router ?
and that connects to my hr-24?
sorry for all of the questions just want to make sure i get the right part. thanks for your reply...


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

It connects to your router and to the SWiM splitter you have now or an added splitter on an existing cable from that splitter. If there are no open ports on the existing splitter or you want to split an existing cable you'll either need to change out the splitter you have or get a 1x2 to use with it. If your main splitter is a 1x8 now adding a second, 1x2 splitter downstream is not recommended however.

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.asp?mc=02&p=SPLIT2MRV


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Yeah, you will need to split the coax (from the sat dish) somewhere. Depending on your setup, you may have an open splitter output already (should have a terminator cap on it). If you do, you would need a coax cable from the splitter to whatever location you install the Cinema Kit. Could be right next to the splitter or could be in another room.

The other connection is an Ethernet port from your Cinema Kit to your router or switch.

It is possible to add a 2-way splitter at any set top box location .. Just make sure it's a green label splitter. The input of the splitter would connect to the satellite dish connection, one output would go to the set top box and the other output would go to the Cinema Kit. Again Ethernet port to your router or switch.

Many times, folks already have cabling handy and can just run from the main splitter directly to the Cinema Kit with the coax cable.


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the help, now i understand..
will post after i get the parts.


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

Doug i found a green label 4 way splitter (DIRECTV SPLIT4MRV)
in my daughters room...will this work? does it have to be hooked up to a ird ? or can i just hook up the cinema kit to the splitter and router? sorry for all of the questions


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Not exactly sure what you mean by "found" .. If it's an "in-use" Splitter and there is an output available on that 4-way, then yeah, just go from one of the outputs directly into the Cinema Kit with a short piece of coax. Connect the Ethernet port directly to your router/switch and then power it on. Should be that simple.

I'm assuming that one (or likely more) of the outputs on that splitter are already going to an IRD.


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

when i said found....it was in my daughters room, no longer a ird in there she is at college...so i can just move the splitter behind the hr 24 and connect the cinema connection to my router....should be good to go...


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Sounds like you know what you're doing and that should work fine.


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

thanks for walking me through this...


----------



## Yog-Sothoth (Apr 8, 2006)

Make sure any unused ports on the splitter are terminated to reduce signal loss.


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

AlanPG said:


> when i said found....it was in my daughters room, no longer a ird in there she is at college...so i can just move the splitter behind the hr 24 and connect the cinema connection to my router....should be good to go...


My only concern here is what other splitter do you have feeding the line to the HR24. By using a 1x4 there you're wasting half of the available signal and that could cause problems, depending on what other splitter is feeding the 1x4 and how long the cable runs are.


----------



## AlanPG (Jul 18, 2007)

Thanks for all of your help.
system is up and running,


----------

